# TWO NEW LABELS



## rgecaprock (Jul 29, 2006)

I haven't posted any new labels in a while. Here are a couple.










Been kind of pre-occupied lately. Had some time today. How is everyone else doing with your labels? Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Waldo (Jul 29, 2006)

Very nice Ramona


----------



## MedPretzel (Jul 29, 2006)

*Love* the chardonnay label. How does it print out?


I'm getting very lax with labels lately. I guess, too much other stuff going on... I just transferred 3 750ml bottles to ~4 189 ml bottles and labled them with masking tape and a ball-point pen.








I know, not good, but what can ya do?


Between computer problems, as well as many others, where is the time? I haven't bottled 2 wines which are needed, but I'm hoping bulk aging will do them some good. 


Life sure gets hectic sometimes. Too bad I don't have the *ideas* for a quick label anymore....


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 29, 2006)

Those sure are nice labels Ramona....
Been in a label rut since the beginning, use the same format just change the name..
Guess I am too cheap to use all that ink......maybe I could get a job someplace and use the printer at work....?


----------



## Bill B (Jul 29, 2006)

Very nice Romona. Its hard for me to get motivated with daily temps at 100 to 105 can't wait for fall
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">very nice Romona.... Ive been in a rut myself, with daily temps at 100 to 105. 
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Bill
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">


----------



## rgecaprock (Jul 29, 2006)

Bill B,


I know what you mean. I've had alot of issues taking up alot of my time so it's been kind of hard to get into anything else lately,


Ramona,,,,,,,,,,,and the heat doldrums too!!!


----------



## PolishWineP (Jul 30, 2006)

I really love the Cherry Pomegranate. We keep using the same few labels, but they're kind of our trade mark labels. I have been coming up with some fun strip labels for our beers though. Picture to the left or above with what the beer is to the right or under the pic. Now I have to get them on the bottles!




It's hot and humid up here today. A good day to stay inside and play with wines.


----------



## kutya (Aug 16, 2006)

Could someone tell me how to post a label or picture? jh


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 16, 2006)

I am sure someone else can do a better job of this than I can, but this might get you started...
Click on the little REPLY button in the top right corner of the previous post...or on this one....
Write your post info then click on the IMAGE UPLOAD box, it has a little blue arrow on it.... Go from there, find your image and give it a try.
NOTE: The image has to be small and cannot have a name on it that contains any symbols...like @#$%, for some reason those won't come through...
I had a hard time loading photos, then got the hang of it....Good Luck!!!


----------



## masta (Aug 16, 2006)

1.You have to use the reply buttonto a previous post or start a new topic to get to the image loading icon. <?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />
2. Click on the image loading icon



and image properties box will open.

3. Click on the browse button and find your image where it is located on your hard drive or disk. 

<?amespace prefix="v" ns="urnchemas-microsoft-com:vml"/><?amespace prefix = v ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-com:vml" /></V:STROKE></V:F></V:F></V:F></V:F></V:F></V:F></V:F></V:F></V:F></V:F></V:F></V:F></V:ULAS></VATH><?amespace prefix="o" ns="urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice"/><O:LOCK aspectratio="t" u2xt="edit">4. When you find your file click on it and then click open so the path to your image is now in the box next to the browse button.</O:LOCK></V:SHAPE>
<O:LOCK aspectratio="t" u2xt="edit"></O:LOCK></V:SHAPE><O:LOCK aspectratio="t" u2xt="edit">
5. Click the upload button <O:LOCK aspectratio="t" u2xt="edit"></O:LOCK></V:SHAPE>
<O:LOCK aspectratio="t" u2xt="edit">
6. You can now preview your image to make sure you have done it correctly and then click ok and then picture will show up in your post.</O:LOCK></V:SHAPE></> </O:LOCK></V:SHAPE>


----------



## winesnob (Aug 16, 2006)

Nice labels Ramona!!

I don't have labels for my 3 wines (Santa Ynez Syrah, Dry Creek Chardonnay and Lodi Zin) yet. I have just finished naming all of them and now comes the hard part...creating the label. I have some photo editing software (from ArcSoft), but it is not doing the trick. I would love to be able to take a photograph and turn it into a water color or oil painting for the label. Has anybody done that and can display the results?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 16, 2006)

Scott, I use Print Shop for my labels and there is a place for artistic applications to change a picture to water color, impressionistic. etc.it really makes a nice effect. I will check when I get home tonight and see if I can post some examples for you and see if it isan effect that you would like. 


Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## winesnob (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Ramona.

I think my wife bought Print Shop. I'll have to check it out tonight.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 16, 2006)

Let me see if I can do this. These are my first two labels after 8- 6
gallon batches of wine. Its about time I start labeling them as I'm
starting to have a hard time figuring out what some of them are so here
it goes.







*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## Wade E (Aug 16, 2006)

Hey, I did it. And heres one more label for my wine that I havent even started yet due to funds. 

Oops , I guess I'm gonna have to change the month on that label!




*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## Joanie (Aug 16, 2006)

The labels are all great!!! I'm impressed and humbled!


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 16, 2006)

Wade!


You did a fine job on your labels!! You should be proud!!


Ramona


----------



## Wade E (Aug 17, 2006)

Thank you. I did these in the cheesy program (Paint) that comes with just about every computer in the acceceries.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## Wade E (Aug 17, 2006)

This is going to be a trial 1 gallon batch but have have created label because I predict good things.


----------



## kutya (Aug 17, 2006)

Wade: Nice labels, I'm impressed.... Masta &amp; Northern, thanks for the info as you can see I was able to follow the directions jh


----------



## PolishWineP (Aug 18, 2006)

Wade! Wow! Nice labels!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I appreciate the comments. Now I just have to make the
cranberry and blueberry mead wines. I'm starting the strawberry-kiwi right
now!


*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## pkcook (Aug 19, 2006)

Wade,


The labels are great and you didn't have to purchase an expensive program to do them in! Personally, I use Word to do all my labels, but they are not as colorful as yours




.


----------

